# Mild Night



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice. Everybody needs a mild evening every once in a while, we cant all smoke chisels 24/7.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

MMMmmmmmmmmmm.......... 
_Whats in the glass?_


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Dewar's White Label... perfect pairing.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

white label i not bad.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's how you enjoy life right there.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I was thinking about this picture last week. My neighbor and I were enjoying some Chivas, paired with a Rocky Patel Edge.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

How is that RP Conn. Been wanting to try one


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

It's good. I wouldn't call it complex or mind-blowing... just smooth, mild, tasty goodness throughout.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to try RP conn.


----------



## emxracer (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice


----------

